# I must be a nut case



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Just score this tonight.

http://cgi.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/auc.pl?ampstube&1242272614


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice score on those Hugh, they look gorgeous.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Now what in the world are those gonna power...hmmm..:scratchchin:


nice grab:yes:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Nick.

It's a great deal but I won't know what to do with them yet since I have too many toys laying around collecting dust. 

I always love the Melody look.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Shsss.




Jason said:


> Now what in the world are those gonna power...hmmm..:scratchchin:
> 
> 
> nice grab:yes:


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Those are stinking sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. :clapper::clapper::clapper:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

*Pictures taken*

Just thought I show off my stuff. 

From front to back.

Melody M88Q 100W Monos
Onix XIA-160 Integrated Amp. & XCD-50 CD Player & Monitor 1.
Ninja Mini & Joule Electra VZN-100 Monos & Lector CDP-7TL CD Player & Melody P1688 Sig. Pre.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

More M88Q.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Onix stuff.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

JE & Lector & P1688.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Monitor 1 in front of Ninja Mini.


----------



## theelviscerator (Nov 7, 2008)

I would be careful with those pics.

The Green Police :smoke1: may notice them....they waste far too much electricity as heat!


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet tube gear:clapper:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Better pictures.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

More.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Last.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Everything looks great, but those new Melody mono's you picked up are just gorgeous...


----------



## F-100 (May 6, 2009)

Hugh,
Very nice gears you have there. Hope you have good A/C system in your house with all that tube amps. :thumbsup:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks Jason.

I've always loved the Melody look and these monos are a bargain. 


Jason said:


> Everything looks great, but those new Melody mono's you picked up are just gorgeous...


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

D,

Thanks.

Yes, our dual A/C are just about right. 

This weekend will be fun with all the gears playing.


F-100 said:


> Hugh,
> Very nice gears you have there. Hope you have good A/C system in your house with all that tube amps. :thumbsup:


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Jason said:


> Everything looks great, but those new Melody mono's you picked up are just gorgeous...


Hugh is just breaking them in for me. Being the nice guy that he is, he is sending them to me to give to my yet-to-be-born daughter which should be arriving in the next 2 weeks. One will be powering the baby monitor and the other will be powering a night light. :applause:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought it's our secret?  

Just don't name her Melody please. 


BinaryLinguist said:


> Hugh is just breaking them in for me. Being the nice guy that he is, he is sending them to me to give to my yet-to-be-born daughter which should be arriving in the next 2 weeks. One will be powering the baby monitor and the other will be powering a night light. :applause:


----------



## binarylinguist (Aug 4, 2010)

Hugh said:


> I thought it's our secret?
> 
> Just don't name her Melody please.


I no longer have naming rights. My wife cut me off after I suggested Rosewood, Decibel, and Harmony. I think the one that did me in though was MOSFET. :fryingpan:


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Thanks Nick.
> 
> It's a great deal but I won't know what to do with them yet since I have too many toys laying around collecting dust.
> 
> I always love the Melody look.


Then just loan me a CD player and integrated amp:stirthepot:


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

I thought you were supposed to have those packed for shipping tomorrow? We were going to swap my H34 for those 2 monos and I'll foot the shipping bills


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Sure thing Sand Man.  


Sandbagger said:


> Then just loan me a CD player and integrated amp:stirthepot:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought my people already informed yours that the package is being wrapped at UPS and shall be shipped soon?


PhenomeNhan said:


> I thought you were supposed to have those packed for shipping tomorrow? We were going to swap my H34 for those 2 monos and I'll foot the shipping bills


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Sure thing Sand Man.


well that sure solved my problems:applause:


----------



## imported_rob_b (May 23, 2009)

Man Hugh. Thanks for the pics. Here's to living vicariously through you.:cowlicks:


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Hugh said:


> I thought my people already informed yours that the package is being wrapped at UPS and shall be shipped soon?


My people said your people never contacted them. They sent your people emails, txt, voice mails, IMs, PMs, morse codes, smoke signals, drum beats, but never heard back from your people. I guess every one of your communication methods was down at exactly the time of contact?


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Hugh said:


> Monitor 1 in front of Ninja Mini.


Those are some kick-*** speaker stands!


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

was there some question about whether or not you are a nut case? :biglaugh::huge:

(great looking amps GMH)


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

YOU know ME too well. 


arthurs said:


> was there some question about whether or not you are a nut case? :biglaugh::huge:
> 
> (great looking amps GMH)


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Let me check.

May be my people got some family or health issues.

In any event, I'll make sure to get back to you SOON.


PhenomeNhan said:


> My people said your people never contacted them. They sent your people emails, txt, voice mails, IMs, PMs, morse codes, smoke signals, drum beats, but never heard back from your people. I guess every one of your communication methods was down at exactly the time of contact?


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

You're up early GMH...must be a case of newampitis.... :biglaugh:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes it is...or is it old age?  


arthurs said:


> You're up early GMH...must be a case of newampitis.... :biglaugh:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Yes it is...or is it old age?


Could be either in your case! :huge:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Look who's talking.  

You Sir are one step closer to be in my shoes *today*. 


arthurs said:


> Could be either in your case! :huge:


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Hugh said:


> Look who's talking.
> 
> You Sir are one step closer to be in my shoes *today*.


Kind of hoping we could forget about that!... :biglaugh::nervous:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Actually, I got stuff to pack & wrap to ship out to You & Sandbagger today and then plug the Melody in the JE place for the 1st time and see how they compare.

Can't wait.

PS: When you get a chance, ask Michael P. about the so called pack & wrap schedule of his LS6 and mine.


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

You know me, it's my job to welcome you to The Elder Club. :neener::assshake:


arthurs said:


> Kind of hoping we could forget about that!... :biglaugh::nervous:


----------



## HughACA (Aug 25, 2010)

Got to go feed the dogs SA.

Back in a flash.


----------



## arthurs (Jan 28, 2009)

Honored to be in any club you belong to... :angel:

I'm off to the airport to pick up company...


----------



## mike_p (Jan 28, 2007)

Hugh said:


> Actually, I got stuff to pack & wrap to ship out to You & Sandbagger today and then plug the Melody in the JE place for the 1st time and see how they compare.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> PS: When you get a chance, ask Michael P. about the so called pack & wrap schedule of his LS6 and mine.


No way I'm going there.


----------



## sandbagger (Oct 10, 2009)

Michael Perry said:


> No way I'm going there.


come on that would be FUN:stirthepot:


----------

